# Utility to query socket options?



## rihad (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi, is there a way for a privileged process to find out what options are being used on a certain TCP/IP port? Specifically, I need to find out if some listening port has SO_REUSEPORT enabled or not.


----------



## rihad (Feb 23, 2018)

p.s.: preferably by using existing command line tools, without having to write a simple program in C or similar just for that.


----------

